# Garelli gran tourismo



## pkh1974 (Aug 21, 2018)

I recently picked up this bike.  I can't find any information on this maker other than their motorcycles and mopeds. Just wondering if it is something rare that I should put some effort into saving or if I should pass it on to a collector who would enjoy it.  It has some nice parts.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 21, 2018)

here's your Ishiwata tubing - http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/ishiwata/catalog2/pdf/Ishiwata Catalog 2 opt 4.pdf 
Nice bike, mid-range, comparable to a Raleigh Super Course.  
Should be a very nice-riding bike, and in great condition.


----------



## juvela (Aug 21, 2018)

-----

Thanks so much for posting; this is interesting.

Have you had occasion to check any of the date codes as yet; appears early 1980's.

If you are curious about a specific date for the cycle this page shows how to read the date markings on the components -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm

Korean origin curious.

Agrati-Garelli Gruppo Industriale was a company in Monticello Brianza, Italy which did bicycle parts, mopeds and motorcycles.  So combination of name and country of origin puzzling.

They ceased the manufacture of bicycle fittings somewhere around 1983-85, not sure of exact date.

Shall be interested to read the posts of others more knowledgeable.

-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 21, 2018)

-----

Found a discussion on another asian built Garelli bicycle here -

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=369587

This discussion thread begins on an asian Garelli bicycle and eventually works into some bicycles of this name produced in Asti Italy.

Completely forgot that I had participated in it!  

http://m.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=291928&highlight=garelli


-----


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Aug 22, 2018)

pkh1974 said:


> I recently picked up this bike.  I can't find any information on this maker other than their motorcycles and mopeds. Just wondering if it is something rare that I should put some effort into saving or if I should pass it on to a collector who would enjoy it.  It has some nice parts.
> View attachment 856314
> View attachment 856315
> View attachment 856316
> ...



I wish you were in South Florida. I have a place for this beauty.


----------

